# **** Mmmm Aspen ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Mud season has let me catch up on some furniture orders I need to get done.

Aspen side tables and I'll have a match'in coffee table to go with'em by the end of the month.

This spalted aspen oils up real nice.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done Cat, lowlanders will be buying all you can make.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

That looks great thank you for sharing your talents


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice work

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Really pretty stuff David !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks fellas---

Only my mother calls me David.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good character on the little table and a good way to pass the time during mud season.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Thanks fellas---
> 
> Only my mother calls me David.
> 
> awprint:


Lol.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Got the other side table done--- but wait, theres more.

Miss K told me she traded the aspen table for an 8 week old little red Aussie pup that is gonna be here at the end of the month.

I said, but---but---, and she said---you can just go build another one---

After 40 years married--- I just headed back out to the shop.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wise move Cat ! 
Nice work too !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll 2nd that.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like a great deal. I'd give you a few cats for one, too.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha--- we got enough cats fella.lol.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Funny how that works sounds too familiar cat lol my wife tells me the same thing you can make another one


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Well-- the table is gone, and the little red dog is here.

Miss K made a fairly good deal--- seems like ya cant find a Aussie pup around here for under $500--- guess they should have asked for two tables.lol.

Between her and the blue dog--- the cattle around here will be living in fear in about a year.lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. Cat, has your eyes or look or whatever.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good place for a nap. Won't miss a thing.

A good companion in the making.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cute pup Cat ! Okay, that sounds weird. Pup cat....
Nice dog David..... !! He's going to keep you on your toes for a bit.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

She cant take after me with the eyes Rick--- she has two green eyes, and I only have one blue eye.lol.

awprint:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

She's found out that ya gotta be tuff to live in these Rocky Mountains--- she'll have that fancy splint for her broke foot off in 3 weeks.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They heal quick.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Red Green did a fine job on the leg. And, you called my old bridge "*******?"


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Red Green did a fine job on the leg. And, you called my old bridge "*******?"


If the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

or handsy


----------

